# Jimmy Page Breaks Down Kashmir



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;ODidAgdL40Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODidAgdL40Y#t=64[/video]


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

Love that phaser tone. Wonder what he used there?


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Just watched that movie for the first time this weekend, it got really LOUD! Awesome outtake you found there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was a terrific movie.

I was discussing this with a band mate the other day on the way home from practice.
My thought, was to do more of that type of show, with three other guitarists.
You could do a series of them even, eclectic mixes, such as this original trio.

Any thoughts on that? Who would be your next three in the sequel, This May Get Louder. 8)

This is supposed to roll in tomorrow, I'll be trying that tuning, soon...


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I would say Joe Bonamassa, John Mayer and Jeff Beck for "It may get Louder".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> I would say Joe Bonamassa, John Mayer and Jeff Beck for "It may get Louder".


Their styles are too similar.
maybe if the movie was called" it might get bluesier" 

the fun of Louder, was they were 3 guys who were very different, age, style wise, and even personal background. There were overtones of it throughout the movie, even showing their different cars they drive.

So my pick would be something like John Mayer, Vai, Lifeson or Townshend or something.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

How about Kirk Hammet, Neil Young and B.B King


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i remember this being in the movie...not an outtake...

still cool though...would've loved to see Zep in their prime!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> i remember this being in the movie...not an outtake...
> 
> still cool though...would've loved to see Zep in their prime!


I believe it's in the "added features" section of the DVD. I agree about Zep in their prime. Not so much now.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess we just have to cross our fingers and hope for the sequel, no matter who the featured players are.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zurn said:


> How about Kirk Hammet, Neil Young and B.B King


Exactly.
although, someone more articulate than Kirk, maybe.

itd be interesting if the did a similar movie with a slightly different angle....maybe rock guitarists who once were famous, who now work regular person jobs...ie the guy from Anthrax whos a jeweller now and has a shop repairing Rolexes, or Chris degarmo form Queensryche who flies commercial airliners for a living.
get them to jam, talk about why they got out of the biz, regrets, what music means to them today lessons learned,etc.
call it "it might get quiet" lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jimmy page always sounds slightly out of tune to me.
i used to think it was just something to do with the recording technology of the day, but it hear it here as well.
its always gotten in the way of me being a led zep fan.
cool riffs for the day, though.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Jimmy page always sounds slightly out of tune to me.
> i used to think it was just something to do with the recording technology of the day, but it hear it here as well.
> its always gotten in the way of me being a led zep fan.
> cool riffs for the day, though.


part of the charm! This video blew my mind when I saw it. there it is at 1:10!

[video=youtube_share;STeHgXlnh1c]http://youtu.be/STeHgXlnh1c?t=1m10s[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Huh....thanks for that.
as much as my ears couldn't Unhear it, I did wonder if I was crazy to think a legend was recording out of tune.

joe Walsh is kind of a scary guy...I wouldn't argue with him over it, lol.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha...i would LOVE to see Joe in the new movie...that guy is a legend too...even if he just tells stories about giving gear to people who then used it to make hit records!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd love to see part II with

Mark Knofler
Eddie Van Halen
Joe Satriani


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

puckhead said:


> I'd love to see part II with
> 
> Mark Knofler
> Eddie Van Halen
> Joe Satriani


wait, Satriani is too close to EVH. save him for version 3.
so, Knopfler, EVH and Bonamassa for #2, 

and Billy Gibbons, Eric Clapton and Joe Satriani for #3. 
(maybe Jeff Beck in for Clapton? one of the Mayall folks anyways
I kind of prefer Clapton's inclusion for the Cream and Blind Faith stuff)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Page looks like a reincarnated Ludwig van Beethoven

classy, as always!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd really enjoy listening to Dave Grohl talk guitars and music. I find him so interesting to listen to. How about putting him together with Steve Howe and Alex Lifeson?
Next show I'd ask Randy Bachman to host Brian May and Joe Satriani.
Hey, I even satisfied Cancon for both shows!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Billy Gibbons, Brian May and EVH for the win!


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for Joe Walsh clip! Awesome!

How about George Benson, Brian Setzer, and Steve Vai?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Guaranteed, by the end of the show, they'll have recorded an album in Grohl's garage!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

59burst said:


> Thanks for Joe Walsh clip! Awesome!
> 
> How about George Benson, Brian Setzer, and Steve Vai?


that's a good one!


----------

